# Will my baby be hyperactive? Or is he too advanced for his age?



## juandipr (Dec 12, 2001)

Hello everyone; I need support because I'm really worried here. My second child (a boy) is 6 months and 2 weeks old today. He was a very easy baby the first three months, but lately he seems to me extremely active, not particularly fussy, but too alert and advanced for his age. He tried to crawl for a week or so, but now he doesn't want to do that or sit, he wants to be standing all the time, and yesterday he did it on his own. Since then, every time I put him on his crib or playpen he starts crying until he pulls himself up to a standing position and stays there. Everyone tells me "oh, that's wrong, you have to make him crawl" but easier said than done!

He also wants to grab everything and is veeeery persistent, when he wants to get something he does anything he can to achieve his goal; crawling over pillows, stretching himself, etc. And it seems that he never stays still for a moment, always wants to be moving, standing, grabbing. We live in the country and don't watch TV or have many stimuli that could be causing this...maybe something I'm eating goes through my milk? (chocolate?)

Even the grandparents have started making comments like "Oh, he's terrible! He behaves well just for a minute, he will be hyperactive, etc. He's so different from his older brother...". It's driving me nuts with worry; please send me some feedback...


----------



## mamajama (Oct 12, 2002)

Oh my goodness. Unless there's a lot you didn't describe, he sounds like a very smart, active, healthy baby. He's simply too young for his behaviour to be described as terrible. He's a baby who will probably be walking before his older brother did. He's probably inspired by his big bro. I think you would benifit from celebrating his successes and encouraging his need to explore and be mobile. Some babies never crawl, they simply start to walk. This is different for every child and they all do so on their own pace. And walking babies are so darn cute!!
Brainstorm some ways to diplomatically tell the granparents that if they can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all.
This little guy sounds wonderful and a reason to feel proud, not worried. Lethargy worries me in children.
I can't imagine "making" a child crawl. How exactly would one go about accomplishing this impossible and pointless task? I just don't see the point. Either way, he is becoming mobile. A big milestone worthy of our awe.
For what it's worth, my two are very different in temperment as well. My older son was very vocal and active and rambunctious while my younger is more mellow and introverted. Every human being is different.
My advice is to block out negativity from your mind and your home. Celebrate the unique qualities of your children. Don't allow the opinions of others make you feel guilty when your children exhibit their unique personalities. Give your child the space to safely explore and enjoy his newfound freedom.
They sure can be a handful at this stage!!


----------



## LongLiveLife (Nov 5, 2004)

I am shocked that anyone would tell you an INFANT is hyperactive, or has behavior problems! Please, remember you are talking about a baby! His personality is still developing... he may be very different in a couple of months (even weeks!)... he may just be frustrated that his mobility hasn't caught up with his energy. Then again, he may be just as exuberant 10 years from now!
Try to remember that he is a completely different person than your older child.
Yes, active children are often more challenging for their parents, but this doesn't mean anything is wrong with them!
He may flourish in athletics. Maybe you will get him involved in physical programs when he's older. How wonderful for him that you live in the country and he will have room to release all that energy!
But please, I would never say he is "too" active... and there is no such thing as too advanced!
These things that are scary to you right now might just be the first signs that you have a very exceptional child: bright, curious, and full of energy
.


----------



## Mama Rana (Aug 18, 2004)

my sister walked at 7 months (btw she is the oldest of us), she crawled later but that only lasted 2 weeks or so, she rarely slept. she was not a hyperactive child nor is she a hyper adult. she does still have insomnia issues from time to time. my point is poo on those people being negative! your child may or may not have impulse control issues as he grows older. there's no way i know of to tell at this age. if you trust your ped you can discuss it with him/her then if anyone makes a negative comment just say his ped says he's perfectly normal, yadda yadda.
good luck
kim


----------



## The Lucky One (Oct 31, 2002)

My ds2 is the same way. He is 6.75 months and is already crawling and pulling up on his own. He is very strong and gets frustrated easily when he can't physically do what he wants.

THIS DOES NOT MEAN SOMETHING IS WRONG WITH HIM!

Sorry to yell, but it irks me when people attribute something negative to every atypical behavior. I think it's great that my little guy is so determined and strong and if I were you that's what I'd tell people who tell you otherwise.

I think your son sounds perfectly normal. He sounds like a happy strong healthy baby. Tell those people to mind their own business!


----------



## jstar (Jul 22, 2004)

he sounds awesome and talented







my baby never wants to sit still either. always wants to be busy. i think its a good sign they're inquisitive and exploring their worlds

don't sweat it


----------

